

Ask HN: Anyone know of any opportunities in the Bay Area for a good teacher? - aerovistae

I&#x27;ve been working as a software developer for 2 years now after finishing my CS degree, and frankly it&#x27;s not my thing. I love programming! But I hate working in an office on a computer all day, 8+ hours a day.<p>I&#x27;ve been teaching a free class in Boston for about 9 months for fun, focused on teaching Python to beginners and experienced programmers, but I&#x27;m also fluent in HTML&#x2F;CSS&#x2F;JS&#x2F;Ruby, and I&#x27;ve spent plenty of time with a variety of other languages&#x2F;frameworks which I would not say I am proficient in.<p>I&#x27;m very good at teaching what I know to others. And I love it.<p>I&#x27;ve been wanting to move to SF, but it&#x27;s so expensive and I would have to take a new engineering job, which I would do almost anything to avoid.<p>I&#x27;m sure that somewhere within the varied landscape of the tech community out there, there must be reasonably well-paying opportunities for decent engineers who like communicating and teaching better than sitting at a desk doing development all day.<p>I&#x27;m open to any and all suggestions! Thanks.
======
mugec
You can teach via Udemy and earn a lot of money ;)

~~~
aerovistae
I've considered it, but that comes back to being on a computer all day on my
own. I want to be interacting with people directly. :)

